# I got a free tank, help me figure out a good build.



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, Yesterday when I got home I went to go see my sister who is the manager for a trailer park. She asked me am I 'still obsessed with fish' (whatever that means) and that he had a tank for me. Well story goes that one of her tenants moved out and left a nice drilled 55g sitting in the shed. She called them to make sure it wasn't an accident and they told her to keep it. Needless to say this thing will need to be cleaned up quite a bit, and although the tank is drilled they had it plugged so I will need to hunt down a bulkhead, and it needs a new bottom trim piece. Over all I am pretty happy, I just need to decide what to do with it. I know I am going to plant it, but other than that I am open to suggestions.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Livebearers?! A good colony of platies along with mollies, and a big bunch of Java moss trees made out of driftwood.... just a suggestion


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

By the looks he has an Oscar. Free food! And they do eat their own young. I breed platies in my tanks.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Why thanks, my dads oscars eagerly accept any culls from my guppies or platies. I'm goint to be setting up a 30 soon.


----------

